

Use ASCII art to highlight code parts in Sublime Text - eis
http://klogk.com/img/use-ascii-art-in-sublime-text.jpg

======
eis
I personally think that if you need this ASCII art, then your project
structure is probably suboptimal. But I nonetheless submitted it because it is
an interesting hack.

------
patrickg
Interesting idea..

I have never used the minimap. I found it too small to be useful and it
distracts me from the code I write. I navigate mostly by Cmd-R (on Mac,
probably Ctrl-R on others). If the ascii-art wasn't that big in the real code,
I'd think about it.

------
darkbot
If you need ascii art to find your way around your code I think you're doing
something wrong.

